

Quantitative Legal Prediction – Presentation  Stanford CodeX  - mjbommar
http://computationallegalstudies.com/2012/11/09/quantitative-legal-prediction-presentation-stanford-codex-november-8-2012-professor-daniel-martin-katz/

======
dmartik
Robots + Lawyers > Robots -or- Lawyers

